# Help with old track lighting



## zeronian (Aug 14, 2015)

I just moved into a new home and there's some odd looking track light units in there using what looks to be MR16 halogen bulbs. I'd like to at the least replace them with LED equivalents but can't figure out how to open them.

This is how they look:


----------



## poiihy (Aug 14, 2015)

Interesting.

My first thought was that those were HID lamps and that big bulk contains the ballast, but on second thought it could be a low voltage halogen lamp with the big bulk of it containing the transformer. 

The first thing I'd suggest you do is take one down so you can get an easier look and try to figure out how to open it.

Can you take a picture of the reflector lamp? I'd like to see if it has a halogen bulb or an HID arc tube in there.

To take it apart it looks like it just snaps together. You can try prying it apart with some plastic cards.


----------



## FRITZHID (Aug 14, 2015)

poiihy said:


> Interesting.
> 
> My first thought was that those were HID lamps and that big bulk contains the ballast, but on second thought it could be a low voltage halogen lamp with the big bulk of it containing the transformer.
> 
> ...



I was thinking the same thing for a min but then I thought, those are line voltage rails with lo-volt xfmr & bulbs in the housings. My father had a set like that years ago.... He got rid of them when one of the units fell off the track and shattered a glass table underneath. I then proceeded to dismantle them for fun (I was about 9 yrs old then) and all that was inside was the bulb mount and an iron core xfmr running 21v. (Yes, 21v, bulb was 50w 21v)


----------



## zeronian (Aug 14, 2015)

I'll try taking one of them down when I get home tonight, but I'm not sure exactly how I do that. do these usually come off the track by twisting, pulling? there doesn't seem to be any spring loaded tabs on it or anything obvious that I could try.


----------



## poiihy (Aug 15, 2015)




----------

